# Is there a more active S-scale/American flyer forum out there?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm interested particularly in kitbashing other models to work on American Flyer track, and obviously there's not much of that going on here. Is there another forum that has a more active S kitbash crowd?

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no idea but maybe the NASG might -- have you tried there?


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure either, but I find this forum to be the best mix of both Flyer and Scale topics of any of 'em...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, but there's no kitbashing going on here.

I'm about to kitbash an On30 loco into S, and was hoping someone had done it before.

I'm also rather wishing I had gone with different track in my layout. I don't remember what code it is, but one of them allows you to run scale wheels and highrail wheels. If I had that on my layout, it'd be a simple matter to convert a few selected On30 locos to S.

Specifically, the 4-6-0 from Bachmann. If you look at the chassis, there is PLENTY of room between the drivers and the side rods for the drivers to be moved out approx 3mm on each side. Install new axles, quarter the drivers properly, and then all that's left is the spacer connecting the rod from the steam chest to the center wheel needs to be shortened 3mm. 

Of course, the problem with this is the drivers have such a small flange that they will not run on American Flyer tubular track, or likely even Gargraves track. To run on AF track I will actually have to replace the drivers as well. I'm hoping they're close to the size of the drivers on an Atlantic, so I can just bush some AF wheels to the smaller axle diameter and install them on the Bachmann. 

This loco will be a little oversized compared to AF, but it should match up nicely with the Franklin passenger cars. Plus it's easy to convert On30 freight to run on S track - just swap the trucks. (On that note, a Franklin pulling On30 freight would look much more realistic IMO).

Anyhow, to convert this loco for scale DC track (or DCC, as several Bachmann units have DCC versions) would be easy. To convert it to highrail flanges, significantly harder.

So, that's why I was hoping someone had done it before, so I could learn from them before I drop a ton of cash on Bachmann locos.

Here's the Bachmann 4-6-0 chassis btw. You can see how easy it would be to fit new wider axles:










Charles.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

ChopperCharles said:


> I'm also rather wishing I had gone with different track in my layout. I don't remember what code it is, but one of them allows you to run scale wheels and highrail wheels. Charles.


I'm using American Models track. I believe it's code 148. Right now, in the early stages of my S scale "career", I've got a mix of Flyer,S Scale Helper wheel sets (both High-rail and scale), and other various scale wheels sets, and they all seem to work just fine on the AM track.

Wish I could be of more help, but your project idea looks great; hope it works out for you. Please keep us posted.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Are powered code 148 switches available at a reasonable price?

Charles.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

A quick check of their website shows powered switches listed at $48.95...

Mark in Oregon


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, further interesting note. K-line American Flyer cars are just 027 cars with S-gauge trucks on them. They're not actually 1:64 scale. That means if an On30 locomotive looks too big on AF track.... just put some K-Line AF freight behind it. Or the passenger cars from the Franklin set. (They're larger than 1:64 scale as well).

Charles.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have seen on ebay, that a guy used the locomotive from Atlas's O gauge Industrial rail train sets and modified that to run on AF track


----------

